# Serving Tray



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Today i have made this tray from two pieces of recycled pallets, it cost me $ 1.00, in making the handle i broke one of the pieces, but i guess its okay for a novice like me. The handle is not exactly as i planned it was more fancier but i need more practise. 

Almost done requires a little more finishing/stain


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would be happy with that result, Obaid, except I would round the top of the handles to match the inner part.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful, especially considering the wood source.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I would be happy with that result, Obaid, except I would round the top of the handles to match the inner part.


Okay, Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Beautiful, especially considering the wood source.


Thanks, i forgot to add another 50.00 cents for the planer


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. I don't need a serving tray, but I can use that design for holding bits and pieces while I disassemble things.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well i tried to round the top of the handles as James said to match with the inner, looks better I guess. As said earlier had different idea while starting the tray but one of the pieces broke because there was a crack at the end and I was using 7/8" spade bit which just torn off the whole piece into two, I have attached the picture of my initial design.

Thanks


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Obaid.
Pallets in the trash are a treasure. I love them


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Obaid.
> Pallets in the trash are a treasure. I love them


Hi, Alexis
Yes, Pallets are a gift of God:yes4:


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with everything said above!Well, look at you go! Keep it up!


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

bosox said:


> I agree with everything said above!Well, look at you go! Keep it up!


Hi Jack

I know that there are people here who are very skilled and show real piece of craftsmanship but still your and the other comments are very encouraging, Thankyou


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Skill and craftsmanship come with practice and time. Looks like you're off to a good start.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Sprayed Three coats of Acrylic Resin (Lacquer) after sanding, spray bottle showed quick dry but i waited for 4 hours after the first coat and then sanding again and then 2 other coats and waited till morning, it has a glossy look now 

job is done:dance3:


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Forgot to attach the pic in excitement:wacko:


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Nice. I don't need a serving tray, but I can use that design for holding bits and pieces while I disassemble things.


I used some of the waste which includes MDF, plywood and softwood to make this simple box, It came to my mind from your reply, Thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Obaid
Turned out really nice finished up looking good


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Obaid
> Turned out really nice finished up looking good


Thank you


----------

